# Works for the Parlor, not the Concert Hall



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm a guitarist, and since Christmas I've been going through piles of music looking for some likely pieces for this spring. I have a lot of "entertainment" gigs already lined up this spring, so rather than looking for new concert pieces, I focused on finding sets of pieces that are just simple, pretty pieces. 

My favorite style is the late 18th-early 19th Vienna style, and Mauro Giuliani is my favorite guitar composer from that style. Composers, especially minor composers, would publish sets of pieces intended for people to play in their parlor for their own entertainment. There apparently was quite a market for that. 

Generally speaking, these sort of works don't get played in concert halls, or recorded very often, so they aren't widely known. 

So its usually players doing something similar to what I 'm doing now that drag these pieces out into the light of day, so I was wondering if any of you (particularly other string players and pianists) have played through sets of short, fun pieces written for your instrument and how you managed to come across them?


----------

